# new tuxonice 2.6.28 kernel won't compile [solved, but ?]

## albright

I get these errors:

```
collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/mod/modpost.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/mod/file2alias.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/mod/sumversion.o' is incompatible with i386 output

```

I don't know what this means and wonder if there is a fix?

----------

## szczerb

Segfault during a compile would suggest that your compiler is bugged but that is unlikely...is your HW working fine? Try doing a memtest.

----------

## albright

following your idea, I rebuilt gcc and I can compile

kernels again. I did recently upgrade the linux-headers,

but don't see why that should break gcc (which in any

case could compile ordinary packages without problem,

only failing with kernels).

Anyway, 2.6.28 is running. But it breaks the intel video.

I get a 

```
(EE) intel(0): Failed to pin front buffer: Cannot allocate memory

Fatal server error:

Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer
```

error. The error can be eliminated by adding

```
Option "Legacy3D" "false"
```

to device section, but then 3d acceleration is broken.

But that's another issue ... Thanks for the pointer

----------

## szczerb

I have a Lenovo 3000 N200 with a GM965 and I've been using .28 kernel since vanilla rc2. Video works fine for me. I have xorg-x11-7.4 and xorg-server-1.5.2 and mesa-7.2. 720p video works fine, compiz works fine, some games also work just fine (others not yet but I blame xorg for that ;] and wait for x11-7.5 with server-1.6 and intel-2.6).

----------

## albright

My mistake was I did not know you had to add the

UXA option to xorg.conf   :Embarassed: 

So now everything seems to work though dmesg still throws:

```
[drm:i915_gem_object_bind_to_gtt] *ERROR* GTT full, but LRU list empty

[drm:i915_gem_object_pin] *ERROR* Failure to bind: -12<3>[drm:i915_gem_object_bind_to_gtt] *ERROR* GTT full, but LRU list empty

[drm:i915_gem_object_pin] *ERROR* Failure to bind: -12<7>mtrr: no MTRR for d8000000,8000000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for d8000000,8000000 found
```

don't know what that mtrr error is - mtrr is enabled in kernel

Also, I get weird artifacts in some window decorations (plastik e.g.).

Corruption in the sidebar in konqueror, sometimes in konsole no

characters are visible ... things like that. Not so good overall.

----------

## Xanadu

 *albright wrote:*   

> My mistake was I did not know you had to add the
> 
> UXA option to xorg.conf  

 

Where does this go (and what is the full line)?  I'm running into this now.  I'm booted to '26 since X won't start in '28.  I have check the man pages for "intel" and "xorg.conf" and don't see a "UXA" entry.

Thanx!

----------

## Xanadu

Nevermind.  I found the setting (I guess I have to actually open my eyes if i want to read what's on the screen...  :Embarassed:  ).  It's not helping, but I found it.  I can't start X while running tuxonice-2.6.28.  It starts just fine with '26, but dumps with all the above problems '28.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Make bug reports on the issues you're having. There are lots of bugs that showed up for me and my systems with the introduction of 2.6.28. X gets weird, and sometimes won't start, or won't shut down, and you have to break out the Skinny Elephants.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## albright

Not only did I have to add the UXA line, I also

needed 

```
Option    "Tiling"   "No"
```

to get X to work halfway decent. But as noted it's

not really useable - with respect to graphics, the .28

kernel is about alpha quality (with intel - it works

great with my nvidia desktop but of course that doesn't use

this mysterious GEM stuff ...)

----------

## Xanadu

 *albright wrote:*   

> it works great with my nvidia desktop but of course that doesn't use this mysterious GEM stuff ...)

 

REALLY?!?  That's good to hear!  I masked out '.28 on my laptop because of the problems I'm having with my Desktop.

Laptop:

 *lspci | grep VGA wrote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)

 

 :Very Happy: 

Desktop:

 *lspci | grep VGA wrote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

But if you're saying the '28 with x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3 (and all the proper deps ~ARCH'ed for that version) works fine with nVidia's x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.22 and x11-drivers/nvidia-settings-180.22, well, I'll upgrade then (on the laptop).

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> nVidia's x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.22

 

Not that one - I get hard system lockups if I run compiz,

but 180.18 works beautifully with xorg-server 1.5.3 and

gentoo-sources-2.6.28 (my graphics card however is an 

old geforce 6600).

----------

## padoor

i tried to compile 2.6.28 with most original options and few laptop options for suse-11.1. 

i had 2.5 gb space in the partition. 

the kernel made bzImage and 2030 modules but while linking the modules the warning came up no space left in   the disk. wow why it needed so much of space?

and the bzImage was not a valid file.

so space can also be a reason the kernel does not compile properly

----------

## Xanadu

 *albright wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   nVidia's x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.22 
> 
> Not that one - I get hard system lockups if I run compiz,
> 
> but 180.18 works beautifully with xorg-server 1.5.3 and
> ...

 

Oh...  :Sad:   Well mine is a newer chip, but I do run Compiz-Fusion also.  I guess I'll just bite the bullet and find out.  I use XFS, a dirty shutdown isn't a big deal...  :Smile: 

----------

